# Brauche Tipps und hilfe



## misaki11 (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi freunde bin new habe auch die hilfe funktion zu erst genutzt bevor welche hier schreiben " suche nutzen" usw :-(  ..... ich habe nix gefunden ^^

Also ich würde gerne paar Tipps haben wie man Beats / instrumentals bearbeitet bzw welche programme dafür am besten sind.
Ich würde zB gerne beats verlängern kürzen usw... 

und ausserdem hätte ich auch gerne tipps zum mastern... also wenn ich mein track fertig habe was sollte ich machen um bessere Quali zu bekommen sprich störgeräusche , rauschen usw reduzieren.... was gibt es für möglichkeiten?


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du mit "bearbeiten" meinst, dass du Beats (du machst nicht zufällig Hip Hop?), die du schon hast, wovon ich mal dank deines Kommentars "kürzen"/"verlängern" ausgehe, dann solltest du mit einem guten Waveeditor bestens bedient sein.
Ein Instrumental zu bearbeiten wird schon etwas schwerer bis unmöglich (zumindest wenn man eine CD-taugliche Qualität haben will), weil man die Schnitte hören wird.

Wenn du Beats und Instrumentale selbst erstellen willst, brauchst du einen sogenannten "Sequencer" sowie einen Klangerzeuger (Synthesizer,Sampler, etc...).
Aktuell häufig eingesetzte Sequencer (Softwarebasis) sind:
Fruity Loops (kleiner, aber brauchbarer Sequencer, ideal für Einsteiger)
Logic
Cubase
Sonar 
die letzteren drei Programme werden auch nicht zu knapp von professionellen Musikern zur Komposition ihrer Songs verwendet.
Diese Programme sind allesamt hochwertig, haben SEHR viele Funktionen und erfordern viel Einarbeitungszeit. Zudem sind sie (in der Vollausstattung) nicht gerade billig, allerdings gibt es von den Programmen auch meist abgespecktere Versionen, die deutlich weniger kosten.

Klangerzeuger gibt es entweder als Softwareplugins für Sequencer oder auch als externe Geräte, die per Midiinterface angesteuert werden.
Dass bei externen Geräten auch eine hochwertige Soundkarte mit ASIO-Unterstützung sowie ein vernünftiges Mischpult angeschafft werden sollten möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht verschweigen, ebenso wie ein gutes Mikrofon.

Der Prozess des Masterings ist sehr aufwendig und nicht gerade in einem kleinen Post abgehandelt. 
Grundsätzlich solltest du darauf achten, dass du schon in deinen Aufnahmen (Gesang und Instrumente) möglichst saubere Signale bekommst. 

Rauschen und Brummen entstehen gerne durch Übersteuerung, defekte Kabel, Störspannungen, Erdungsdifferenzen oder sonstige unschöne Faktoren im Aufbau und der Verkabelung deiner Geräte.
Es empfiehlt sich, diese Störungen möglichst auszuschliessen.
Dafür gibt es verschiedene Methoden, die ich in diesem Post nicht komplett erwähnen werde (bei Detailfragen bitte spezifischen neuen Thread öffnen), mit denen man diese negativen Effekte aus seinem Aufbau entfernt.
Immer wenn du Rauschen, Brummen, etc. wegschneiden musst, schneidest du dir sonst auch oft ungewollt andere Teile ab, die dein Gesamtergebnis dann doch etwas unschön klingen lassen können.
Auch Störgeräusche von aussen sind, einmal in der Aufnahme drin, nur schwer wieder herauszukriegen, wenn das nicht gerade in einer Pause drin ist.
In der Regel ist dann eine Neuaufnahme sinnvoller.

Ich würde dir an dieser Stelle erstmal empfehlen, hier mal zu posten, was genau du machen willst, und wie du dir die Durchführung vorstellst, damit ich genauer darauf eingehen kann. Momentan schiesse ich aufgrund deiner knappen Informationen mehr oder weniger ins Blaue.
Wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst, kommt bei knapp 7 Jahren Beschäftigung mit Musik einiges an Erfahrung rum, was komplett aufzuschreiben doch etwas mühsam ist...


----------



## misaki11 (21. Dezember 2006)

krassss erstmal danke für die hammmmmmmer lange und coole antwort!

ja musik richtung is rap ... 

mein grösstes prob is zB ich habe nen beat der mir gefällt aber finde das der part zu kurz is , also will ich ihn verlängern / verkürzen Bevor der Part für die hook kommt im beat. ich hoffe das ist zu verstehen  .....


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn es sich um den reinen Beat handelt, dürfte es recht einfach sein, den Part, der dir gefällt, mit einem Audioeditor auszuschneiden und mehrfach hintereinander zu kopieren.

Bereite ich auf etwas Gefummel vor, bis der richtig "rund" läuft.
Das Timing gleichmässig zu halten ist dabei doch ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## misaki11 (21. Dezember 2006)

ich habe diesei programme zur verfügung was würdeste mir raten? bzw welches ^^

Adobe audition
Sony Acid 6
Goldwave  <-- das hat mein papa instaliert ich habs nie getestet...


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich persönlich habe mit Adobe Audition, genauer gesagt, dessen Vorgänger "Cool Edit Pro" sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zum Musizieren arbeite ich allerdings mit Cubase.


----------



## LukeS (22. Dezember 2006)

Schau dir sonst mal noch Ableton Live an. Das ist cool um mit Loops zu arbeiten. Da kannst du deinen Beat-Loop solange laufen lassen wie es dir gefällt...
Es lässt sich natürlich ähnlich mit Logic, Cubase usw. arbeiten. Aber Live ist cool um zu jammen und ist Loop-technisch ziemlich durchdacht.

Zum Mastern und Mixen:
Beim Mastern geht es oft darum einzelne Spuren, die parallel laufen aufeinander abzustimmen. Zum Beispiel Frequenzen die sich in die Quere kommen rauszufiltern (EQ).
Und auch um die Dynamik (Lautstärkeverhältnisse) von einzelen Spuren oder dem Gesamtmix anzupassen (Kopressor / Limiter). Natürlich gehts auch um die Lautstärken von verschiedenen Spuren (Mischpult)...

Als Tipp: Hör immer kritisch hin, lass dich nicht von den Anzeigen auf dem Bidschirm beeinflussen (zwischendurch den Bildschim abstellen und nur hören). Du sollst gute Monitor-Boxen haben, damit du wirklich gut hörst was du tust. Aber es schadet nie mal den ganzen Sound auf den Kopfhörern oder normalen HiFi-Boxen zu hören. Schliesslich wird der Sound den du machst meist nicht auf hochwertigen Studio-Monitor-Boxen gehört.

Zu Software-Synths und -Efekten:
Es gibt unterdessen unzählige gratis Plugins (Synths, Sampler, Effekte...) die für den Anfang sicher genügen. http://www.kvraudio.com/get.php Um die jedoch benützen zu können, brauchst du ein Sequencer-Progamm, das den entsprechenden Plugin-Typ unterstützt.

Ja ich hoffe ich habe dir ein bischen geholfen...

Gruss LukeS


----------



## sisela (29. Dezember 2006)

Hi @all,

also für die Audiobearbeitung kann ich nur Steinberg Wavelab wärmstens empfehlen. Zusammen mit einigen VST-Plug-ins (iZotope, Waves) ist das eine unschlagbare Software. Allerdings auch nicht ganz billig. Aber es gibt beispielsweise Wavelab 4 zu einem Sonderpreis (aktuell Version 6). Diese Version ist zwar schon etwas älter aber zunächst erst einmal vollkommen ausreichend.

Gruß


----------

